

Estimating software: a rule of thumb - jon_dahl
http://railspikes.com/2009/6/2/estimating-software-a-rule-of-thumb

======
dlnovell
I have an even simpler rule of thumb. Try as hard as you can to think "how
long _should_ this take". Then double it and a half.

It's never let me down.

